# Suche: Turtle Beach DSS(1), DSS2 und/oder Tritton AX720



## Aufhellblitz (19. Januar 2015)

Bei allem Gesuchten - *Turtle Beach DSS(1), DSS2* und/oder *Tritton AX720* - genügt mir die "Box" (DSP) samt Zubehör. 
Das Headset brauche ich nicht, da ich eigene, bessere verwende.

Es muss nur funktionieren. Verpackung, Anleitung usw. benötige ich nicht.


----------

